#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-04
<JDBuntu> ci-Guys.com
<JDBuntu> topic/ www.Sci-Guys.com
<JDBuntu> whoa, sorry wrong channel!
<JDBuntu> ooops
<jbicha> I believe the Tech Board meeting is in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting, I don't know how much time they'll have for discussing Ubuntu GNOME with as crazy as this week is...
<jbicha> this rolling release thing is rather disruptive :|
<jbicha> actually, they're moving quickly
<vooze> jbicha, I have just the question for you :D
<vooze> know if this is related to 13.04 or its just Empathy? https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26061302/billeder/Sk%C3%A6rmbillede%20fra%202013-03-04%2021%3A40%3A42.png It were working before. There is no button to connect to facebook, and on facebook.com all is OK.
<vooze> Empathy 3.6.3
<robert_ancell> jbicha, btw if you have any questions regarding mir and gnome feel free to ask
<jbicha> robert_ancell: ok, is this something that GNOME Shell & Mutter can work on top of? or is there more of a Compiz replacement?
<jbicha> I haven't had time today to read the announcements thoroughly yet
<robert_ancell> jbicha, The system compositor has to be Mir but the sessions can be either. We plan on adding a flag to the session .desktop files so each session can decide what display server to use
<robert_ancell> In that case GNOME can run using Xorg with a Mir backend, or Wayland with a Mir backend in the future if that's developed
<jbicha> vooze: ok that's Ubuntu Online Accounts and I can't really help you there, maybe ubuntu+1 if it's a Raring issue?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, we have Unity running on Xorg inside a Mir compositor so pretty confident it should work well
<jbicha> robert_ancell: ok and I guess users (or maybe packagers) would have to create a separate .session if they wanted to experiment outside the default
<robert_ancell> jbicha, it will probably be the other way around, so unity.desktop has X-DisplayServer=mir and everything else gets X
<robert_ancell> jbicha, but yeah, you might want a gnome-shell-mir.desktop if you made gnome-shell mir capable
<jbicha> TechBoard says we're good, we just need to see if there is availability for us to get "cdimages"
<jbicha> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2013/ubuntu-meeting.2013-03-04-21.00.html
<darkxst> jbicha, awesome!
<robert_ancell> darkxst, hey, I was looking at your application. I can't find anything I've approved from you so I'm not sure if I can add much to it. Is there anything I've forgotten?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-05
<darkxst> robert_ancell, I though you had, but all I can find was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1064269/comments/6
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1064269 in gnome-shell "When running lightDM user switching doesnt work" [Medium,New]
<darkxst> although it seems impossible to actually get a full list of sponsors for all my packages
<darkxst> jbicha, on the subject of images, the current state for vmware is somewhat broken, but otherwise both images seem to be working fine
<darkxst> firefox + libreoffice add about 60-70MB
<jbicha> darkxst: ok great
<robert_ancell> darkxst, yeah, it feels like there should have been more. I've added an endorsement to your application.
<jbicha> darkxst: I'm thinking we'll drop most of the games & Evolution too but add Documents
<robert_ancell> jbicha, :..(
<robert_ancell> ;)
<jbicha> robert_ancell: well if GNOME would decide on an official limited set we'd probably do that
<robert_ancell> jbicha, they almost did
<jbicha> I was thinking Aisleriot, Mahjongg & Sudoku like Ubuntu (Ubuntu also does Mines), any others we should do?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, thanks
<jbicha> robert_ancell: we had a short conversation on our list at https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/msg00265.html
<darkxst> jbicha, not sure, I don't play many games
<robert_ancell> jbicha, yeah, I don't have a major opinion. I know aisleriot, sudoku mines seem to be common favourites
<jbicha> I think we can get a lists.ubuntu.com list soon which will be nicer than the LP interface
<darkxst> definitely add documents, and I would probably leave evolution in, its doesnt really add much to the size, since most of the rdepends are there already
<jbicha> darkxst: that's why I wanted to keep the list relatively short (backing away from the original idea of including the whole set since our image is bigger than most of the others)
<darkxst> how big are the other images?
<jbicha> darkxst: I thought evolution added 10MB or so and nobody noticed that it wasn't in our first 2 alphas
<darkxst> we are currently at 880MB for amd64 and 860MB for i386
<jbicha> actually that may not be true now, Xubuntu is about 800MB today but they asked and got a ceiling of 1GB, Kubuntu looks like they're over 900MB
<jbicha> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<jbicha> darkxst: ok I'll go ahead and wait on evolution for a bit to see if we get a daily with an official image size first
<jbicha> dropping evolution would be edgy even though most people don't use it
<darkxst> sure
<darkxst> I guess all these people that use webmail, only have 1 email address!
<jbicha> nah, gmail for instance works pretty well for unifying multiple accounts
<darkxst> including non-gmail accounts though?
<darkxst> via IMAP?
<jbicha> sure or pop3 & then smtp to send
<robert_ancell> jbicha, do you have gnome git commit access?
<jbicha> robert_ancell: yes
<robert_ancell> jbicha, ok, I was going to say just commit the gnome-games theme patches
<robert_ancell> but I just did
<jbicha> oh ok
<jbicha> I guess you can move -extra-data to the archive?
<robert_ancell> jbicha, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=695181
<ubot5> Gnome bug 695181 in Git "Archive the gnome-games-extra-data module" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> another broken gnome-shell release... http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell/commit/?id=6c3685649921790feb00616f5a840debce3e1d85
<ricotz> hmm
<ricotz> (they really should avoid rushing things in last-minute, and release something after it had settled for a day or so)
<darkxst> yeh, but I guess they all use jhbuild so it doesnt really matter
<smartboyhw> Congrats to UGR....
<smartboyhw> jbicha: Congrats !!
<darkxst> ricotz, I fixed gobect-introspection, so you can drop the cflags hack next time you update
<MrChrisDruif> Evening everyone.
<jbicha> howdy
<darkxst> jbicha, mutter http://pastebin.com/UEatwuvt
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going here?
<MrChrisDruif> (Sorry, got a bit preoccupied with something else...ordering a new laptop)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-06
<darkxst> jbicha, gnome-shell http://pastebin.com/mxmu5LMH
<darkxst> and mutter incase you missed it earlier http://pastebin.com/UEatwuvt
<sgo11> hi, is that possible to download ubuntu gnome remix 13.04 beta now? if so, where is the download link? thanks.
<darkxst> sgo11, not quite yet
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. thanks for your reply.
<darkxst> sgo11, you can build your own with this script, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-dev/+junk/iso-build-script/
<sgo11> darkxst, got it. thanks.
<darkxst> or install raring beta and follow the upgrade steps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<sgo11> ok. :)
<darkxst> we should have daily images, at some point, now that things are official, but no idea how long they will take to get set up
<gonyere> jbicha: I've read some conflicting things about 13.04 - is it going to have 3.6 or 3.8 included by default?
<jbicha> gonyere: 13.04 will have 3.6, we updated games and calculator but almost everything else is 3.6
<gonyere> k, is/will there be an easy way to get 3.8?
<jbicha> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3
<gonyere> cool :) any thoughts on the current stability of 13.04 ? good, decent, awful?
<jbicha> gonyere: I think 13.04 is more stable than 12.10 but there's 3 caveats:
<jbicha> 1. It's still Alpha 2. Tomorrow is Feature Freeze which means there's a tendency for developers to push not-quite-finished stuff so that they don't have to wait 6 more months
<jbicha> 3. There's a proposal to turn Raring into a daily release and currently there's little protection against one bad upload breaking things
<jbicha> not too big of a deal if you're the kind of a person that already runs Ubuntu alphas but otherwise it's unclear yet
<darkxst> jbicha, is there some reason why we dont have an updated GOA in the PPA?
<jbicha> darkxst: I don't think so, I'm guessing we want it staging though
<darkxst> jbicha, ok, I will update it
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-07
<jbicha_> darkxst: are you running gnome-shell 3.7.91 with gnome-control-center 3.7?
<darkxst> jbicha_, yes
<jbicha_> ok, all of the Settings links in the right side of the top bar work except for Bluetooth Settings
<jbicha_> before, only the Settings link worked, how about for you?
<darkxst> yeh all working ( I don't have bluetooth)
<jbicha_> thanks
<darkxst> strangely "open calender" launches gedit
<jbicha_> oh that's another fun bug, see bug 841409
<ubot5> bug 841409 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu Precise) "GEdit is the only choice as Calendar application in Default Applications dialog" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/841409
<jbicha_> I suppose that's an argument for not removing Evolution... :|
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> jbicha_, have you tried building g-c-c update?
<jbicha_> darkxst: no I'm just running the regular GNOME3 PPA so it wasn't high priority for me yet :)
<darkxst> right, goa panel seems quite broken with updated libgoa, so though I would try update g-c-c, but its complaining about missing eggs http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592121/
<darkxst> goa panel is completely broken now
<darkxst> jbicha, does thunderbird have UOA integration? (on vanilla ubuntu)?
<jbicha> I don't think so but I don't know for sure
<darkxst> this commit effectively bumped the goa required to 3.7.91 https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-control-center/commit/?id=0641c2494bdf7cf8945bc76fa8e7fe0cd9c59a15
<darkxst> jbicha, I suppose time is running out to get spidermonkey/gjs updated ;(
<jbicha> darkxst: yeah, I support your proposal but not enough to sponsor it into the Ubuntu archives for you without other developers saying it's ok
<darkxst> yeh unfortunately it really got lost in the flood or RR discussions
<jbicha> it'd be a lot easier at the beginning of a release cycle or once Fedora or Debian or someone else picks it up
<jbicha> you could try talking to the Debian guys in #debian-gnome on OFTC
<darkxst> I tried a bunch of times
<darkxst> but probably timezone issues as usual
<jbicha> they're mostly Europe-based
<jbicha> it took a long time for mozjs to get into Debian in the first place; there's only a few people who want to deal with that kind of package
<darkxst> so their working hours are my sleeping hours then
<darkxst> ricotz, can you upload this to g3-staging?
<darkxst> http://pastebin.com/kb77Kem4
<darkxst> (this will be needed for g-c-c update)
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, but not in this form, remove the debian-version suffix from the symbols file and state it was updated in changelog
<ricotz> and using ~raring1
<ricotz> darkxst, and sync it with 3.7.90-1 from experimental
<darkxst> ricotz, hmm right, I havent done that before.
<ricotz> darkxst, it was already a sync, so just grab the debian package and update it
<ricotz> pull-debian-source gnome-online-accounts experimental
<ricotz> darkxst, also don't forget to compare the configure.ac files to spot dependency changes
<ricotz> darkxst, i started to take a look
<darkxst> ricotz, ah almost done
<ricotz> darkxst, do you know if the location of goaconfig.h is intended?
<darkxst> ricotz, I assume so, plenty of others there
<darkxst> i.e *config.h under /usr/lib/x86
<ricotz> yeah
<ricotz> darkxst, but use /usr/lib/*/goa-1.0/include/*
<ricotz> what is the reasoning for "Twitter and yahoo providers are removed" the confflags and references are still there
<darkxst> see rishi
<darkxst> in gnome-hackers
<darkxst> ^comments
<darkxst> <rishi> darkxst: I think https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=695236
<darkxst> <Services> Bug 695236: critical, High, ---, gnome-online-accounts-maint, RESOLVED WONTFIX, Crash on "Add an online account"
<darkxst> <rishi> darkxst: Don't enable Twitter/Yahoo. They are gone from gnome-3-8 post-3.7.91.
<darkxst> <rishi> Nothing uses them.
<darkxst> <darkxst> rishi, ah, have removed and will try again
<ubot5> Gnome bug 695236 in Online Accounts "Crash on "Add an online account"" [Critical,Resolved: wontfix]
<ubot5> bug 695236 in Wikkid Wiki "No documentation on format" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/695236
<ricotz> darkxst, i see
<darkxst> ricotz, updated http://pastebin.com/kb77Kem4
<ricotz> darkxst, dont update the already present symbols
<ricotz> drop libnotify-dev
<ricotz> and install the css file
<ricotz> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-online-accounts/commit/?id=06928f928fb120494a6dd7d90ae24af667042dd1
<ricotz> seeing such a commit dosnt really fit in the "removal plan"
<ricotz> and drop the leading "/" in libgoa-1.0-dev.install
<ricotz> darkxst, i will be back later
<darkxst> ok
<sgo11> hi, after installing ubuntu gnome remix, sometimes my laptop can not be shutdown properly with the shutdown button provided by gnome. This happens randomly. when it happens, everything seems off including the screen is black, the keyboard is no longer functional etc... But the led lights and fans of laptop are still running. do anyone have any clues? thanks.
<ricotz> darkxst, did you finish goa?
<jbicha> I think sabdfl wants us to still have Remix in our name
<darkxst> ricotz, yes http://pastebin.com/gwNNVT5n
<darkxst> ricotz, so according to rishi, twitter provider is likely going to be removed due to legal concerns
<darkxst> yahoo provider will be left in, incase someone wants to use it in the future, but the confflags will be removed from stable release
<darkxst> jbicha, I did see his post re not using 'edition', has he said something further?
<jbicha> well he doesn't always say things himself directly
<jbicha> but there was https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2013-March/001524.html
<darkxst> yeh thats the one I saw
<darkxst> g-c-c http://pastebin.com/VmMSNXWr (depends on the new goa posted earlier)
<ricotz> darkxst, i pushed goa to staging, thanks!
<darkxst> oh, we are missing the new clocks app
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-08
<darkxst> jbicha, can you copy gvfs to staging to rebuild against the new goa?
<darkxst> actually it will need some minor changes to install the goa monitor
<darkxst> jbicha, http://pastebin.com/2zckE7s1
<jbicha> you know I don't think I've touched gvfs before
<darkxst> its basically just a rebuild to get the goa module built
<darkxst> for files integation in nautilus
<darkxst> i.e.  ownCloud support
<jbicha> the backends install stuff is an interesting hack
<jbicha> it's going to be a bit annoying whenever regular Ubuntu updates gvfs though
<jbicha> by the way, several sponsors prefer the series be left at UNRELEASED
<jbicha> but I had one sponsor who didn't like that I left it that way
<jbicha> darkxst: you want to try again? https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging/+build/4354323
<jbicha> I didn't test-build it first this time :(
<darkxst> jbicha, I did test build it and it build fine
<darkxst> here
<darkxst> meh -> Build GOA volume monitor:     no
<jbicha> missing goa build-depends?
<darkxst> jbicha, yes
<darkxst> jbicha, just add 'libgoa-1.0-dev (>= 3.7.1)'
<darkxst> hmm, had been told not leave the UNRELEASED before
<jbicha> that's the fun part of having to find a sponsor, it's hard to tell what they'll ask you to do :|
<jbicha> I think I figured out the PS1 gnome-terminal problem
<jbicha> darkxst: does the new bash in the staging ppa work for you?
<darkxst> ricotz, hey, if you update e-d-s can you make sure the goa owncloud module is added to packaging.
<darkxst> (I am off for the weekend in a bit)
<sgo11> After the grub load, there is a screen which shows "Ubuntu Gnome" and process bar (4 dots). how can I change it? what is it called? I don't think that is managed by plymouth. thanks.
<camelinahat> Hi Folks, grats on the distro! What will be involved to become one of the 'recognized Ubuntu flavours' as seen here: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<jbicha> camelinahat: I believe we're official as of Monday
<jbicha> we've held off on doing a more formal announcement until we get an idea for how soon we'll be able to piggy-back off Ubuntu's image building infrastructure
<camelinahat> jbicha: That's awesome! Congrats! :)
<camelinahat> can I ask, long term, how do you plan on comparing with the Gnome 3 PPA? same packages pre-installed as they offer (and without the unity stuff) or not quite so bleeding edge and just standard repository gnome 3 packages?
<jbicha> we're the same people behind the GNOME3 PPAs
<jbicha> all official Ubuntu flavors have to stick with the regular archives for their images
<camelinahat> Ah okay. I wasn't aware of the last point. So for the most Gnome 3 experience it's best to go with the image, and then continue using the PPA as well. :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-09
<Andy80^> hi
<Andy80^> I'm using Ubuntu Gnome Remix, latest version. I've a strange problem with Nautilus: if I double click on folders or files they don't open. I need to select them with arrows and open them pressing Enter. Is this a known bug?
<jbicha> Andy80^: no you might want to check your double-click settings in System Settings>Mouse & Touchpad
<jbicha> what version of nautilus?
<Andy80^> jbicha, I was using 3.6.3 because I've enabled also the Gnome3 PPA, but now I've just downgraded to the quantal package... I reboot the system and I tell you if the bug is still present
<Andy80^> anyway, I checked also the settings and it was not that problem
<Andy80^> I'll be back in a couple of minutes
<Andy80^> ok, 3.4.2 works fine :)
<Andy80^> I probably should not use the Gnome 3 PPA
<Andy80^> this one I mean http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu
<jbicha> hmm, there's bug 1071922; I could backport that fix to the GNOME3 PPA
<ubot5> bug 1071922 in OEM Priority Project quantal "double tap does not open folders or files in Nautilus" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071922
<Andy80^> jbicha, ah ok, so it was a known bug
<jbicha> Andy80^: is it a touch screen?
<Andy80^> jbicha, it has a touch screen (it's an Intel Ultrabook), but  I was using the mouse to double click on folders
<jbicha> ok, give the new package a few hours to build and see if that helps
<jbicha> it'll be nautilus 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu6~ubuntu12.10.1
<Andy80^> ok, I must remember to "unlock" the package in Synaptic. For the moment I've locked it at 3.4.2
<Andy80^> oh... and there is also another strange behaviour that I noticed, but it's about Chrome
<Andy80^> for example when I searc something on Google, I open a result on another tab and then I go back to the results tab and it's blocked
<Andy80^> I need to close the results tab
<Andy80^> and search again in another tab
<Andy80^> I don't know if it's a Chrome bug or if it's related to Gnome in any way
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-03-10
<darkxst> jbicha, e-d-s 3.7.91 http://pastebin.com/a6MGUh6D
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-03
<FiremanEd> question: Is it a safer alternative to add GNOME3 Team” team PPA without the others ie: the staging PPA or should I just wait for the 14.04 release as it comes available
<FiremanEd> more than happy with the current release..
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-04
<Ecchymosis> Adding the HMO
<Ecchymosis> Sorry
<Ecchymosis> Added the gnome3 team without a hitch
<swiss> does anyone else have crashes left and right when trying to use Evolution in Gnome3?
<swiss> i've just switched over to thunderbird for now, but i recall Evolution had nicer integration with everything
<roasted> swiss: evolution does have nicer integration, but it's reliability to work worth a damn is very poor.
<roasted> swiss: evolution took 12 hours to download a few hundred emails from my work's exchange server. Thunderbird, a few minutes.
<swiss> my issue is that it crashes when i browse my emails too quickly
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-05
<DeepFridge> good morning all
<DeepFridge> I am kind of new to Gnome and Ubuntu and would like to know which is the preferred method of package management for Gnome Ubuntu ?
<sgo11> hi, I am using 14.04 beta1. The known issue says it does not support nvidia-prime. Then how can I use nvidia driver without prime support? I tried to sudo apt-get install nvidia-331. it automatically installs nvidia-prime for me, then I can not enter my system. what should I do to use nvidia driver only and run 14.04? thanks.
<sgo11> I failed to find an option to disable optimus in BIOS.
<sgo11> hi, I am using 14.04 beta1. The known issue says it does not support nvidia-prime. Then how can I use nvidia driver without prime support? I tried to sudo apt-get install nvidia-331. it automatically installs nvidia-prime for me, then I can not enter my system. what should I do to use nvidia driver only and run 14.04? thanks.
<aldomann> Hey, ali, are you there?
<amjjawad> aldomann, hey :)
<amjjawad> you need to tag me :P
<amjjawad> ping I mean hehe
<aldomann> a total noob in IRC here
<amjjawad> same here ;)
<amjjawad> I'm not an IRC person at all
<aldomann> so, you asked us to hang out here
<amjjawad> yep
<amjjawad> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/artwork-trusty-tahr
<amjjawad> I just realized that we have totally forgot the Slide show topic :/
<aldomann> oh, I srtongly believed that UI freeze was 27th of this month
<amjjawad> aldomann, sorry, it seems my other machine is about to die too :'(
<aldomann> sorry to hear that
<amjjawad> suddenly black screen O_o
<amjjawad> <aldomann> oh, I srtongly believed that UI freeze was 27th of this month
<amjjawad> hmmmmm
<amjjawad> now, we're about to lose each other as friends :P :P :P :P :P
<amjjawad> hahaha
<amjjawad> aldomann, I did add that on this blueprint for a good reason, mate :D
<amjjawad> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/artwork-trusty-tahr
<amjjawad> so that you and everyone else keep in mind the freeze is 13
<amjjawad> don't believe me? :P okay :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<aldomann> yeah, somehow I thought it was on 27th. I even wrote that on my calendar
<aldomann> my fault, of course
<amjjawad> hmmm
<amjjawad> do I need to send you white tea? :P
<amjjawad> no problem, it happens ;)
<amjjawad> so, can we finish this ASAP? let's work me and you on the slide show as I'm not too happy with it
<aldomann> okay, what do we have to change?
<amjjawad> problem is, we haven't yet submitted the proposal for LTS :(
<amjjawad> so, the slide show should reflect that
<amjjawad> until now, we're not LTS
<amjjawad> so, in order to move forward without waiting, let's review all the slides once more and change the very last one and in case we shall go LTS for Trusty, that can be added later
<amjjawad> agree?
<aldomann> okay, shall we discuss this via e-mail?
<amjjawad> remind me please, how can I see the last slide now?
<aldomann> https://github.com/aldomann/ubuntu-gnome-ubiquity
<aldomann> clone the repo and launch test-slideshow.sh
<amjjawad> But i just want to see the last one
<amjjawad> any screenshot for that?
<aldomann> give me a sec
<amjjawad> take mins ;)
<aldomann> damn, my screenshot key doesn't work
<amjjawad> your system?
<aldomann> yep
<aldomann> http://cl.ly/image/2z0n3i14430S
<amjjawad> I was asking what system do you use?
<aldomann> ? UG of course
<amjjawad> I noticed that the Prt Scr is not working too
<aldomann> I swear it did yesterday
<amjjawad> thanks for the link, I will keep it and have a look at it
<amjjawad> first note on the last slide: are we going to use the same background picture?
<amjjawad> if yes, then definitely the color of the links should be different
<amjjawad> 2nd note: if these links are clickable, then I guess it is better to hide the link behind the word and no need to show the whole link
<aldomann> on the 2nd note: I'm not sure people will actually be able to click on those and
<aldomann> *whilst they are installing their system
<amjjawad> IIRC, other flavors have clickable links
<aldomann> I also think it doesn't look quite nice, but in that way they can write the link down
<amjjawad> write the link down? hmm, not sure if that is happening nowadays ;)
<amjjawad> I'm actually thinking to also include a link for the release notes
<aldomann> yep, but since it's the last slide, are they really going to click them?
<amjjawad> usually, the last one is the most important one if you ask me
<aldomann> yeah, maybe it's just me the doesn't read anything
<aldomann> hehehe
<amjjawad> I was thinking months ago to include all these links 'inside' the system
<amjjawad> if we can add that as bookmarks on Firefox, that would be super great ...
<aldomann> yeah, they'd definitely make more sense if they were in some kind of first-launch tutorial
<amjjawad> not really like Mint when you will be introduced by a splash screen ... very Windows style to me :D
<aldomann> oh, that's a good point
<amjjawad> I'm sure Tim can do that ... it would help a lot
<amjjawad> Myself, Ivan and James have done a lot for the Wiki Pages. I'm very interested to include the HOWTO Install Ubuntu GNOME as a bookmark as well
<amjjawad> It is also good to check the other flavors and see how they're doing it ... for the slides or the bookmarks :)
<aldomann> yeah
<amjjawad> I was also thinking to include the names of the people behind Ubuntu GNOME as a credit for them and kind of well deserved appreciations
<amjjawad> maybe the easiest way is a bookmark for WhoWeAre page
<aldomann> yes, I've just checked out and we already ship lots of 'Mozilla' and 'Ubuntu and free software' bookmarjs
<aldomann> so another folder containing Ubuntu GNOME related ones would be fine
<amjjawad> indeed
<amjjawad> sigh, yet another email that I have to write :P
<amjjawad> I will take 6 months vacation after Trusty :P hahaha
<amjjawad> you know what makes me happy and full of hope? that we're addressing the mistakes we're doing at the same time :D it is not taking us long time to address that and as long as we're taking notes of these mistakes, we will sure be better by time. It is a young community and nothing is perfect. I see a huge success and future for Ubuntu GNOME
<aldomann> I cannot agree more, my friend.
<amjjawad> :D
<amjjawad> Be nice to the suggestion of facebook :D
<aldomann> Artwork is a "easy" task, and with the right plannification it'll be a piece of cake next release.
<amjjawad> I think I will leave for a while and come back later
<amjjawad> I have already tons of ideas for the next release
<aldomann> no problem, mate
<amjjawad> just now ... I'm thinking of a wiki page for the possible 'next' to-do stuff for next cycle
<amjjawad> I don't want to add that to the blueprints area so people won't get confused
<amjjawad> I guess I will create that page :D
<amjjawad> aldomann, be the first :D
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/FuturePlans
<aldomann> :)
<cyberalex4life> hello!
<cyberalex4life> I have a little problem with some hard links to easystroke settings
<cyberalex4life> easystroke can add and save new gestures, but it won't save preferences (like timeout profile, or another combination of keys instead the present one)
<cyberalex4life> anyone has any ideea about that?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-06
<sgo11> hi, I am using 14.04 beta1. The known issue says it does not support nvidia-prime. Will 14.04 work without nvidia-prime support? I tried to sudo apt-get install nvidia-331. it automatically installs nvidia-prime for me, then I can NOT enter my system. what should I do now? Thanks.
<darkxst> sgo11, nvidia-prime does nothing when using gdm
<darkxst> (i.e. it can't break your system since it won't be run)
<sgo11> darkxst, just saw your message. thanks for your reply. then what should I do to use nvidia driver? when I install nvidia driver, it just doesn't work. I don't care of intel graphic card. I failed to find an option to disable it in BIOS. what should I do now? thanks.
<darkxst> try and blacklist the intel kernel driver?
<sgo11> darkxst, I read the gdm bug. somebody says the bug was fixed in nvidia-prime 0.5hybrid version. But I don't find it in the repo.
<darkxst> sgo11, that was just to stop nvidia-prime from pulling in lightdm
<sgo11> darkxst, I am not sure if blacklist the intel kernel driver helps or not. I remembered some guy mentions it won't help at all by google. I don't know the concept behind the bug and why I can't launch gdm. I think my case is normal. There are many laptops which have hybrid cards. I have no idea what to do.
<darkxst> sgo11, try blacklist it and see!
<darkxst> if it still doesnt work paste some logs
<sgo11> darkxst, thanks. let me google how to blacklist it first. never do that before.
<darkxst> edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<darkxst> add a line
<darkxst> 'blacklist modulename'
<darkxst> the intel module is i9xx (I dont remember the exact number)
<sgo11> darkxst, thanks. let me see.
<sgo11> i915
<darkxst> yeh that would it
<sgo11> darkxst, should I install nvidia driver before I reboot?
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> then if it fails to load, drop to a VT and grab
<darkxst> /var/log/gdm/\:0.log
<darkxst> and :0-greeter.log    :0-slave.log
<sgo11> darkxst, I will reboot this machine now. be back soon. thanks.
<sgo11> darkxst, it's not working. I see a black screen. let me paste the log somewhere.
<sgo11> darkxst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7042406/
<sgo11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7042407/
<sgo11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7042409/
<darkxst> intel driver is still loading and NVIDIA is never loading
<darkxst> you might need an xorg.conf to tell Xorg to use nvidia driver
<darkxst> perhaps:
<darkxst> Section "Device"
<darkxst>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<darkxst>         Driver          "nvidia"
<darkxst> EndSection
<darkxst> would be enough
<sgo11> darkxst, thanks. I will try that and reboot.
<sgo11> darkxst, the same result. black screen. let me paste the log again. thanks.
<sgo11> darkxst, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7042437/
<darkxst> that is just the same....
<sgo11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7042443/
<darkxst> do you see the nvidia card in lspci output?
<sgo11> darkxst, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 310M] (rev a2)
<sgo11> the result of "lspci | grep -i nvidia"
<darkxst> I really don't know then
<sgo11> I installed nvidia driver by issuing "sudo apt-get install nvidia-331". it works fine with lubuntu 14.04.
 * darkxst has never played with optimus hardware
<darkxst> you could try install lightdm and see if that works (un-blacklist intel driver)
<sgo11> darkxst, I was thinking that too. but I forgot the command to set btw lightdm and gdm. let me check my notes.
<darkxst> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<darkxst> if its installed, otherwise it will just ask you when you install it
<sgo11> darkxst, thanks. let me try that.
<sgo11> darkxst, before rebooting. I just realized that i915 is loaded even if I blacklist it.
<darkxst> sgo11, nvidia prime disables the nvidia card at boot possibly
<darkxst> sgo11, try sudo service nividia-prime stop
<darkxst> and then
<darkxst> startx
<darkxst> ^rmmod i915
<darkxst> and make sure nvidia mod is loaded
<sgo11> darkxst, I am just trying lightdm now. lightdm can be loaded. once I enter my password, it takes very long time. It is still hanging there. not enter gnome yet.
<sgo11> gnome can not be launched by lightdm. weird.
<darkxst> yeh strange
<sgo11> I am not a native English speaker. what is that circle thing called? spinning? it's spinning forever in lightdm.
<sgo11> no need to stop nvidia-prime. "status nvidia-prime" returns "stop/waiting"
<darkxst> what if you try start nvidia-prime?
<sgo11> darkxst, it can not be started. sudo start nvidia-prime will give process 1891. but once I do ps -ef, the process is not there. status shows it stops/waiting again.
<darkxst> it must log the reason somewhere
<sgo11> I am checking.. not sure where logs it.
<darkxst> maybe /var/log/upstart
<darkxst> /var/log/nvidia-prime-upstart.log
<sgo11> darkxst, that file will be re-generated everytime I run sudo start nvidia-prime. it only has three lines. "Configuring xorg.conf" "Configuring alternatives" "Info: the nvidia profile is already in use"
<sgo11> I mean /var/log/nvidia-prime-upstart.log
<sgo11> oh. I have xorg.conf generated by nvida-prime. maybe I can reboot to see if that works in gdm or not.
<sgo11> it doesn't work. black screen with gdm.
<darkxst> can you try running startx
<darkxst> with both nvidia-prime stopped and nvidia-prime started
<sgo11> darkxst, nvidia-prime status will always be stopped. do I simply issue "startx" ? I did that. it is a black screen.
<darkxst> sgo11, file a bug I guess
<sgo11> darkxst, should I fire a bug? because that is a known issue in ubuntu gnome 14.04 beta1. from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta1/UbuntuGNOME
<darkxst> I don't believe that is really the issue here
<darkxst> (although it may be)
<darkxst> or mimic the prime scripts
<darkxst> '/usr/bin/prime-select nvidia'
<darkxst> startx
<sgo11> darkxst, i tried that. it just returns "the nvidia profile is already in use". startx gives the same result.
<darkxst> perhaps with 'sudo prime-offload'
<darkxst> perhaps with 'sudo /sbin/prime-offload'
<sgo11> can't open display error.
<darkxst> sudo startx -- sudo /sbin/prime-offload
<darkxst> err no middle sudo
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. if I do this "sudo prime-select intel". and then "reboot". it works with intel card.
<sgo11> after reboot and enter gnome, I give "sudo prime-select query", it still returns "intel"
<darkxst> sgo11, so from what I see in the scripts, lightdm loads on the intel card
<darkxst> once you login, it runs /sbin/prime-offload (presumably after the X server has started)
<sgo11> darkxst, yeah, lightdm loads on the intel card. but as what I said, when I use lightdm to enter gnome, it's spinning in the lightdm screen forever.
<darkxst> yeh, I got that
<sgo11> darkxst, sorry. mistake. I think I should say lightdm loads on nvidia card. since gdm loads on intel card too.
<darkxst> # We need to make sure that bbswitch is loaded and
<darkxst> # that the NVIDIA card is disabled before lightdm
<darkxst> # starts X if system settings require so.
<darkxst> that setting comes from /etc/prime-discrete
<sgo11> I am a bit confused. what do you suggest me to do now? thanks.
<darkxst> file a bug
<darkxst> `cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch` ?
<sgo11> darkxst, the result is 0000:01:00.0 OFF
<darkxst> nvidia kernel modules does load right?
<sgo11> right now, I am in intel card mode. otherwise, I won't be able to enter gnome. current status: "sudo prime-select query" will give "intel".
<darkxst> in gnome-shell?
<darkxst> if so run 'xrandr --listproviders'
<sgo11> darkxst, yeah, in gnome-shell. if I do "sudo prime-select intel" and then "reboot", everything works just like I haven't installed nvidia driver at all.
<darkxst> ^ that command outputs?
<sgo11> darkxst, Providers: number : 1 Provider 0: id: 0x47 cap: 0x9, Source Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 3 outputs: 5 associated providers: 0 name:Intel
<darkxst> I suppose that means the nividia card is not loaded at all
<sgo11> ok. I think I just fire another bug then. will use intel card with "prime-select intel" for now.
<sgo11> In which package did you find this bug? what should I write? gdm? or nvidia-prime? or ubuntu-gnome?
<darkxst> ubuntu-bug nvidia-prime
<sgo11> thanks.
<darkxst> does /etc/X11/xorg.conf have the correct Bus ID for nvidia card?
<darkxst> probably "01:00.0"?
<sgo11> currently, there is no xorg.conf. I deleted it. that is only generated if I run sudo start nvidia-prime.
<darkxst> oh right, you would need that to load the nvidia driver
<darkxst> anyway here are the nvidia docs, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/319.12/README/randr14.html
<darkxst> that is essentially what nvidia-prime scripts are doing
<sgo11> darkxst, thanks a lot for your time and help. I just fired a bug. I will use intel card for now until it gets fixed. and thanks, I am reading that doc.
<darkxst> sgo11, always file bugs with 'ubuntu-bug'!
<sgo11> darkxst, sorry. I never really fired a bug before. let me see what I can do.
<darkxst> sgo11, run apport-collect
<sgo11> darkxst, I read your comment. just did that.
<darkxst> also attach Xorg log (while using the correct xorg.conf config)
<sgo11> sorry, I don't follow it. xorg.conf is not present now. should I create it by running "sudo start nvidia-prime" ? and then reboot?
<darkxst> yeh
<darkxst> and then grab the log from /var/log/gdm/:0.log
<darkxst> and attach to bug
<sgo11> darkxst, ok. I will do that now. with "prime-select intel" status, right? otherwise, I won't be able to boot.
<sgo11> hm... I think I should give logs with "prime-select nvidia" mode. I just boot machine with this mode and ssh to the laptop to get those log files then.
<darkxst> yeh nvidia mode is fine
<darkxst> I suppose to be safe also attach -greeter and -slave as well
<sgo11> yeah, I will do that.
<sgo11> done
<darkxst> sgo11, interesting that X log look correct
<sgo11> ok. gdm screen is just black.
<darkxst> gdm-slave failed
<darkxst> no debug logging though
<darkxst> can you enable that /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<darkxst> and grab :0-slave.log again
<sgo11> I will do that. I am upgrading to a new kernel though. to see if that will help. will do that after the upgrade.
<darkxst> that won't help
<sgo11> you are right. it doesn't help. nvidia-prime is the same version. :)
<sgo11> .... I can not crtl+alt+f1 to switch to the first console now.
<sgo11> ssh-server is still working.
<sgo11> :0-slave.log re-submitted.
<darkxst> one last thing to try
<darkxst> edit /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<sgo11> ok. I am in that file. where to edit?
<darkxst> and add a line '/sbin/prime-offload'
<sgo11> darkxst, to the end?
<darkxst> at line 8
<darkxst> just before initctl is called
<sgo11> darkxst, did that. still black screen.
<darkxst> try it in ~/.xinitrc also
<darkxst> sgo11, it actually looks like it loaded the greeter
<sgo11> darkxst, will ~/.xinitrc matter? I even don't see login screen. i thought that file will only be loaded after I login.
<darkxst> yeh true
<sgo11> darkxst, hi, i saw you changed the bug status to incomplete. what should I do then? I am really new to this. thanks.
<B_Jay> Hi guys! I got two small question in regards to Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 Beta 1
<B_Jay> Problem 1: My second hard drive, mounted at /media/DataStore shows as being a removable drive while it isn't ... it's connected internally to an SATA port and mounted during fstab. Any way to fix this?
<B_Jay> Problem 2: Is there any way to disable that "pull up to unlock" lock screen when the monitor wakes up again? I feel "Metrocalypsed"
<SonikkuAmerica> B_Jay: Well, the "pull up to unlock" lock screen is a part of GDM
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh crap, left
<SonikkuAmerica> query B_Jay
<basso> kudos
<basso> good stuffs, even gnome3 ppa works fine
<basso> And the font rendering is very good
<basso> first time i liked the font rendering stock
<Ng4B33-28> hello ...I am the new one
<basso> mmm
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-07
<sgo11> darkxst, hi, are you there? for bug #1288572, I followed your instruction: "export DISPLAY=:0" "xrandr -q" returns "No protocol specified Can't open display :0".
<ubot5> bug 1288572 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Nvidia driver does not work in Ubuntu GNOME trusty "14.04" (Optimus laptop) " [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288572
<sgo11> I tried "export XAUTHORITY=/home/<user>/.Xauthority", it still gives me the same error output.
<sgo11> where .Xauthority is just an empty file.
<darkxst> hi sgo11
<sgo11> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> is the X server still running? or does it get killed when gdm fails?
<darkxst> (ps ax | grep X)
<sgo11> darkxst, 1396 tty7     Ss+    0:00 /usr/bin/X :0 -background none -verbose -logverbose 7 -core -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-PQ8hDg/database -seat seat0 -nolisten tcp vt7
<darkxst> ok maybe because its the gdm X, it has special persmissions
<darkxst> so start a new one
<darkxst> startx metacity
<darkxst> (make sure metacity is installed)
<darkxst> then try with export DISPLAY=:1
<sgo11> darkxst, just saw your message. installing metacity.
<sgo11> darkxst, run it in ssh client? got error: "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<darkxst> sgo11, you may need to run startx from a VT
<darkxst> the rest will work from ssh
<PatBateman> morning
<PatBateman> i want to ask about ug , so it uses gnome by default and not unity right?
<Noskcaj> PatBateman, yep
<sgo11> anyone have any ideas how to fix bug #1284856 ?
<ubot5> bug 1284856 in gnome-shell-extensions (Ubuntu) "Places Status Indicator Disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284856
<gnoutchd> Hello all, I've got an (Ubuntu) gnome-shell session here where keyboard and mouse input handling seems to have gotten wedged.
<gnoutchd> I've seen this particular problem once or twice before, but I don't know what triggers it.
<gnoutchd> In the past, I've been able to clear it up by restarting gnome-shell, but I'm wondering if there's any debugging I should do now before restarting, esp, since this problem rarely occurs.
<gnoutchd> The main trouble seems to be that applications aren't getting any mouse or keyboard input events.
<gnoutchd> I can confirm this by SSHing in and running xev (with appropriate DISPLAY, etc).  The xev window shows up (so the graphics system seems to be working still), but it reports no mouse or keyboard events.
<gnoutchd> Gnome-shell itself still seems to be partially responsive to mouse input, as it responds appropriately to my clicking on the clock or any of the other indicators on the top panel.
<gnoutchd> But I am unable to interact with anything else.
<gnoutchd> It sorta feels like gnome-shell has taken an X11 input grab and then forgot to let go. (I haven't confirmed that though.)
<gnoutchd> I've managed to attach gdb to the affected gnome-shell instance and I was able to get backtraces, but they don't look promising at all (7 threads all waiting in poll(), except for two threads were mozjs is waiting in pthread_cond_wait()).
<gnoutchd> And running 'call gjs_dumpstack ()' doesn't produce any output at all.
<gnoutchd> BTW this is with the stock gnome-shell shipped in Ubuntu 13.10 (gnome-shell --version says  "3.8.4").
<gnoutchd> I can wait for another 1-2 hours or so before I'll have to restart (I will need a working desktop again eventually), but if there's any other debugging info that it would be useful for me to collect, please let know.
<gnoutchd> Alright, now I know for certain that this is an input grab problem.  I just ran "xdotool key XF86LogGrabInfo" from SSH, which caused X to log information about input grabs.  As I suspected, gnome-shell has a grab on both the keyboard and the mouse.
<gnoutchd> Ah, I think this may be the bug I'm experiencing: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=700854
<ubot5> Gnome bug 700854 in general "messageTray: Fix a stuck grab related to bubble notifications" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<gnoutchd> :heh :)
<gnoutchd> Thanks :)
<gnoutchd> Yep, I've been able to reproduce my input problem in another user account by middle-clicking on a message tray icon.  And I'm pretty sure that was also the last thing I did before I started experience the problem in my main user account.
<gnoutchd> So I consider this bug tracked down.  You may now ignore my previous request for help. :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-08
<Guest40815> Will Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 use Gnome 3.10 as it's desktop?
<Noskcaj> Guest40815, Mostly 3.8 and 3.10, some bits still from 3.6
<Guest40815> Ok, thanks.
<evdeki> hi, will ubuntu gnome 14-04 come with gnome shell 3.10 or will have the latest shell if it's out by the time of the Ubuntu's release?
<fooctrl> I just installed ubuntu gnome 14.04, updated and everything
<fooctrl> everything's great and all, except I'm missing "Search" and "Privacy" in Control Center as well as the brightness control above the sound control
<fooctrl> is there any way to add these?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is it worth packaging session 3.10.1 (over 3.9.90). The only non-bugfix part is wayland support
<Noskcaj> also, any eta on the g-c-c and g-s-t vanilla uploads
<SonikkuAmerica> fooctrl: You don't need the "Privacy" settings, those are part of the Unity desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> fooctrl: GNOME doesn't have the privacy concerns Unity has
<fooctrl> SonikkuAmerica, both "Search" and "Privacy" are part of GNOME in Debian, I don't see a reason why wouldn't they be part of GNOME in Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> fooctrl: Do you have the GNOME 3 PPAs installed? I know for a fact they are not in 3.8
<fooctrl> SonikkuAmerica, no, it's a fresh 14.04 install, I thought it was only if you wanted 3.12 packages, now I see it also says "Also a staging area of 3.10 packages for the official Ubuntu repo."
<fooctrl> SonikkuAmerica, maybe this works, because I know "Search" and "Privacy" were present on 13.10 after that PPA was added
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-03-09
<FiremanEd> Any hopes for the places extension to be fixed before the 14.04 rollout?
<Noskcaj> FiremanEd, bug please?
<FiremanEd> Noskcaj: I'll compile it in the morning, it is 0400 EST
<FiremanEd> basically, tweak tool, Extensions, Places Status Indicator, has a non fuctioning on/off, no remove and a "!" icon attached, not present in gnome 3.8
<FiremanEd> but will add a bug report once I'm Alert and Oriented
<basso> i am having problem with audio: I have disabled the internal audio card to use my USB DAC, but since nvidia have hdmi video it defaults to that card, I have to have the Sound Settings open to retain the use of the usb dac, the moment I close the sound settings window, it jumps back to hdmi audio output
<darkxst> Noskcaj, gnome-session requires gnome-desktop 3.10
<Noskcaj> oh
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you can probably sync meld (its not seeded so Freeze shouldnt apply)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-02
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-03
<eightnoteight> hello everyone,
<eightnoteight> i'm good at python, and i want to contribute to ubuntu-gnome,
<eightnoteight> can anyone give me some pointers?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-04
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is anyone planning to merge meta-gnome3?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not that I know of
<Noskcaj> darkxst, i *think* i've merged it properly. ubuntu-to-new debdiff at http://pastebin.com/R3uWZCzg
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not really sure I can review that without re-doing the whole merge ;(
<darkxst> so I'll leave it for whoever sponsors (I don't have upload rights)
<baastrup_> HI
<baastrup_> my laptop suspend when lidt is closed eventhough I have an external screen connected
<baastrup_> :-(
<baastrup_> is this a known bug in 14.10?
<JockeTF> baastrup_: Not idea, but you can change that in GNOME Tweak Tool.
<JockeTF> *No
<baastrup_> JockeTF: I tried to find it en gconf-edit but no luck
<mgedmin> gnome-tweak-tool
<mgedmin> or, if you really want a low-level tool, dconf-editor
<mgedmin> gconf is deprecated (because it's inefficient: parsing hundreds of small .xml files is costly)
<mgedmin> it's still there because not all apps have migrated to dconf yet
<mgedmin> but gnome 3 is dconf across the board, afaik
<baastrup_> gnome-tweak-tool: Suspend even if external monitor plugged in was set to off
<baastrup_> seems like a bug...
<baastrup_> hey
<darkxst> baastrup_, I think it should default to on
<baastrup_> hmm I tried both settings and the laptop suspend on both :-(
<baastrup_> im running bumblebee as well dont know if that is a problem
<baastrup_> where do i find the setting in dconf-editor?
<darkxst> baastrup_, bumblebee is nothing more than a horrid hack, but in this case I doubt its causing the problem
<darkxst> mgedmin, its actually the other way around, gsettings is the main tool now
<darkxst> I don't think anything uses dconf directly anymore
<mgedmin> I admit to not understanding the gsettings/dconf split
<mgedmin> in any case, it's not gconf any more
<mgedmin> so gconf-editor is not helpful for baastrup_
<mgedmin> and there's no gsettings-editor, just dconf-editor
<darkxst> mgedmin, gsettings is basically just a friendly wrapper around dconf I suppose you could say
<darkxst> dconf-editor deals in gsettings, the name is likely from the legacy days
<mgedmin> does it have configurable backends, dconf being one of them?
<darkxst> mgedmin, I don't think so, dconf-editor speaks gsettings, glib translates that into dconf
 * mgedmin finds http://askubuntu.com/questions/249887/gconf-dconf-gsettings-and-the-relationship-between-them and starts reading
<baastrup> lid-close-ac-action overrules lid-close-suspend-with-external-monitor
<baastrup> so
<mgedmin> bug in code?
<baastrup> I had to set lid-close-ac-action: nothing
<baastrup> lid-close-suspend-with-external-monitor is not doing anything
<baastrup> enven though i set it to treue
<baastrup> it dones not supsned
<darkxst> baastrup, file a bug ;) I'm off to get pizza ;)
<mgedmin> who handles lid closure events in 14.10?  gnome-settings-daemon?  logind?
<darkxst> mgedmin, both
<darkxst> but g-s-d controls the settings
<darkxst> logind the events (and some master settings)
<darkxst> as in logind generates the events, g-s-d process them (but logind can also override that, with custom user settings)
<darkxst> (since g-s-d is really per-user)
<mgedmin> I could get rich and famous if I write a series of blog posts explaining how modern Linux works
<mgedmin> "when you close the laptop LID the firmware emits an ACPI event that is processed by the kernel and sent to a userspace daemon ..."
<mgedmin> and all these components change ALL THE TIME so I'll have a job for life!
<mgedmin> oops, my blog has no ads so I won't get rich
<darkxst> mgedmin, right, I was about to say, blogs don't make many rich ;)
<baastrup> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1428037
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1428037 in linux (Ubuntu) "lid close suspend even though external screen is connected" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> baastrup, use ubuntu-bug to file bugs, and also the correct package ]gnome-settings-daemon in this case.
<darkxst> baastrup, I really doubt this is a kernel bug, you are clearly getting the lid-closed events!
<baastrup> darkxst: ubuntu-bug will create a new bug right I just want to add files to this existing bug
<darkxst> baastrup, apport-collect, but you need to change it to g-s-d first or it won't collect the right files
<darkxst> change the bug that is
<baastrup> darkxst: g-s-d?
<mgedmin> "dconf is only the GSettings backend on Unix, on Windows things actually end up in the registry, and OS X has a native GSettings backend too."
<mgedmin> so I was half-right about gsettings having different backends
 * JockeTF gives mgedmin tons of "You're the one millionth visitor!", "Meet Russian Girls", "Single mother discovers a weird trick for weight loss that doctors hate", "Your computer has registry errors", and "PLAY NOW / DOWNLOAD NOW" ads for his blog.
<JockeTF> All of them animated.
<JockeTF> Plus sounds.
 * mgedmin has adblock so doesn't see any of them
<JockeTF> mgedmin: No, but you'll get rich!
<JockeTF> You're welcome!
<baastrup> what version of evolution and evolution-ews will be in 15.04?
<mgedmin> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=evolution says 3.12.11
<baastrup> mgedmin: :-(
<mgedmin> I expect 3.14 will appear in the ppa at some point after the release of 15.04
<darkxst> might be a little late to get it into the archives though
<baastrup> hope they wont forget it, im a big fan og evolution and ews
<darkxst> baastrup, we are in feature freeze now, and evolution seems to have developed their own independent release cycle ;(
<baastrup> noooo
<baastrup> evolution is the one and only ews/exchange app for linux
<darkxst> baastrup, we will package it on the gnome3 ppa
<darkxst> and it will probably land early in 15.10 cycle
<darkxst> baastrup, or you can package it, and I will sponsor it to the ppa ;)
<baastrup> darkxst: im not good enough to do that
<darkxst> baastrup, could learn;) we're here to help
<baastrup> another qyestion
<baastrup> when I modprobe nvidia drivers shoulden it modprobe nvidia-uvm as well ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-05
<darkxst> Noskcaj, not sure if you saw previously? can you merge baobab, add my titlebars patch (on gnome3 ppa) and file a FFe?
<Noskcaj> darkxst, will do
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Would you have time to put some of your testing results for baobab on bug 1268721 ?
<ubot5> bug 1268721 in baobab (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update to 3.14" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268721
<darkxst> Noskcaj, I didnt really test it other than to make sure my patch worked
<Noskcaj> That's testing in my book
<Noskcaj> Although i'll test of xfce now
<darkxst> in which case https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/baobab/+bug/1268721/comments/2 is probably enough
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1268721 in baobab (Ubuntu) "FFe: Update to 3.14" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Noskcaj> There's CSD in xfce, is that expected
<ricotz> darkxst, uploaded gtk, g-i, cogl, clutter -- so should work to land mutter/g-s
<darkxst> Noskcaj, in baobab?
<Noskcaj> yeah
<Noskcaj> Well, there's a single titlebar for "Application" then the headerbar stuff seems to be beneath it
<Noskcaj> Is that what's meant to happen?
<darkxst> probably upstream seem convinved on using XDG_CURRENT_DESKOP == Unity
<darkxst> you could comment on the bug though
<darkxst> ricotz, will upload them in the morning
<darkxst> Noskcaj, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=745346
<ricotz> darkxst, alright, not sure how much interest there is to update cogl/clutter in vivid since they gained mir support (not enabled in the gnome3 uploads)
<ubot5> Gnome bug 745346 in general "Use traditional title bars on Unity" [Normal,New]
<darkxst> ricotz, I have no upload rights for them anyway
<Noskcaj> darkxst, It's fine, xfce looks good with CSD now. I think !xfce !gnome will be bad though
<ricotz> darkxst, ok
<darkxst> ricotz, I should get ubuntu-desktop rights soon though, whenever I get around to applying
<darkxst> ricotz, gdm is really broken without without gnome-session-wayland
<darkxst> ricotz, not to sure if that is meant to be a hard depend, but if so we should add it
<darkxst> I'd rather not though
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-06
<darkxst> Noskcaj, oh you got an old version of the baobab patch, can you update your diff's with the patch from upstream bug
<Noskcaj> ok
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here familiar with /usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1 ?  I'm having trouble getting the agent to start up with a GTK based desktop ( Budgie ) - and my .xsession doesn't have any errors.
<FunnyLookinHat> Scratch that - must've been something that needed updating... working now!
<dz0ny> hi
<dz0ny> is there gnome 3.16 ppa for vivid?
<Noskcaj> dz0ny, yes
<Noskcaj> ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<Noskcaj> Use at your own risk
<r_rios> Wait, was 3.16 released already?
<Noskcaj> r_rios, no, but 3.15.91 is in the PPA
<Noskcaj> It's a release candidate for 3.16, so it's mostly the same, but a bit more unstable
<r_rios> Any idea of the release date?
<Noskcaj> Also, since it's 3.15, many of the non-core apps will be on earlier release
<Noskcaj> I'll check now
<Noskcaj> r_rios, march 25th is the official release date
<r_rios> Thx
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-07
<darkxst> r_rios, though .0 releases are often quite buggy .1 is usually when it stabilises a bit. (13th April)
<LinDol> hi all :)
<darkxst> Noskcaj, you feel like tackling e-d-s update for -staging?
<darkxst> should be fairly straightforward but lots of soname bump, and o
<darkxst> most likely symbol changes
<Noskcaj> I'll have a look tomorrow
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok
<dz0ny> Noskcaj: thx
<dz0ny> it works :)
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Will we want the e-d-s r-deps rebuild in PPA or just the gnome components?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, just gnome components
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-03-08
<Noskcaj> darkxst, libebook seems to have broken SO versioning. configure.ac says .19, the file compiles to .16
<darkxst> Noskcaj, looking
<darkxst> Noskcaj, seem right
<darkxst> CURRENT - AGE = 16
<Noskcaj> oh, is it minus the age?
<darkxst> yes, though technically age should get reset to 0 when api changes
<shaffaaf> hey guys i have this problem where I cant resize gtk3 apps.. im on ubuntu 14.10 and using gnome 3.14
<p4r4s1t3> hi
<p4r4s1t3> I dont have gtk3 window shadows , and cant resize gtk3 windows (14.10,3.14.3)
<darkxst> p4r4s1t3, its a bug in the intel driver
<darkxst> (shadows atleast)
<darkxst> p4r4s1t3, bug 1378188
<ubot5> bug 1378188 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[GNOME3 Staging PPA] strange shadow rendered where client-side decorations are used" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378188
<p4r4s1t3> @darkxst @ubot5 I already have latest intel driver from ppa .. didnt solve it .. and i actually dont have any shadows
<meetingology> p4r4s1t3: Error: "darkxst" is not a valid command.
<darkxst> p4r4s1t3, file a bug then, I've not heard of any other shadow bugs
<darkxst> also not heard of resizing issues under gnome-shell
<darkxst> but its a known issue under compiz for CSD apps (maybe fixed in 15.04)
<lindol> drop shadow bug?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-07
<craysiii> does anyone have an opinion on python 2 being removed from 16.04 iso?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-08
<darkxst> craysiii, is good shipping both pythons on the ISO was never ideal
<darkxst> and keeping python2 there just for windows printer support would be insane
<darkxst> now when someone tries to install a windows printer, it will install the require packages
<QuadraQ> Hello all!
<QuadraQ> I'm new to Ubuntu-GNOME and am loving it except for one problem. Is anyone available to help me?
<QuadraQ> Anyone?
<Mia> Hey channel
<Mia> I would like to customize ubuntu gnome in a way that top bar works like osx top bar,
<Mia> when an app is selected I want the top bar to display file, view, etc.
<Mia> app's menu items.
<Mia> Is this possible ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-09
<Mia> Hey all, the shados of the day/time on my lock screen are messed up http://i.imgur.com/Q6LhnHs.png --- how can I fix this?
<darkxst> Mia what gpu/drivers are you using?
<Mia> darkxst, I2m running ubuntu gnome on a virtual machine (virtualbox)
<darkxst> its probably a virtualbox bug
<Mia> hmm I see
<Mia> well one more question
<Mia> is it possible to enable global menu bar (at top, like this one http://i.stack.imgur.com/73aX2.png) for ubuntu gnome latest version?
<darkxst> Mia no, that is only possible on Ubuntu
<darkxst> (Unity)
<Mia> hm ok thanks!
<berglh> Mia: if you want pretty mac looking stuff, maybe you should try elementaryos
<berglh> just an idea
<berglh> although it's not trying to be as much of a mac clone as the link you provided
<Mia> berglh, I've tried it, it's nice overall but I don2t want to depend on alpha stuff
<Mia> ubuntu is much more mature
<Mia> also I'm not that much into oldskool apple aesthetics tbh
<berglh> Mia: it is a ubuntu fork
<berglh> fyi
<Mia> yes but the theme is weird
<Mia> and you can't even customize it any way
<berglh> i'm not saying to use it
<berglh> i'm am very content with ubuntu gnome
<darkxst> mac os X copied GNOME ;)
<berglh> :P
<Mia> lol
<Mia> how so
<berglh> i actually run ubutnu gnome on a macbook, i tell you, that's asking for trouble running linux on mac hardware
<Mia> Well gnome is not looking bad overall, but since it does not have a global menu, I'm forcing myself to go to unity
<berglh> that is a pretty cool feature of unity
<berglh> i mean, i like the alt search thing to get your menu opitons
<Mia> berglh, oh is it so bad? I have a 2009 macbook, I'm right now uusing ubuntu on a virtualbox, but the actual reason was to decided what I'm going to use and then install it on that mc
<Mia> is this a bad idea?
<berglh> uhh, will probably be fine
<berglh> i have a 2015 MBP
<berglh> a bunch of stuff doesn't work
<berglh> like backlight brightness control
<berglh> doesn't wake from sleep
<berglh> half of the 5 GHz wifi frequency band dosn't work
<berglh> if i plug my thunderbolt display in after i've booted the machine it doesn't allow me to use the display aspect
<berglh> i could go one
<berglh> on*
<berglh> they are all kernel bugs though
<berglh> so nothing to do with ubuntu specifically
<berglh> i would imagine a 2009 MB would be well supported
<berglh> running it in virtual box is not testing the hardware support at all
<berglh> however, it's fast, the display is nice, the hardware is great (when it's working)
<berglh> i'd give it a go
<berglh> but then i'm a sucker for punishment
<darkxst> berglh, you want punishment try using a T400 these days!
<darkxst> perfect linux support, but oh so slow
<berglh> i'm a it professional darkxst, not a paleontologist..
<berglh> i jest
<berglh> that's the trade off
<darkxst> I need to update, but most of my dev work is on the monster desktop
<berglh> i had a bunch of functionality regression with linux 4.x
<berglh> but i want the latest software features over better hardware support
<darkxst> Macbook specific?
<berglh> yep
<berglh> there are kernel bugs up for everything
<berglh> there are some patches i could try but i need to roll my own ubuntu kernel
<darkxst> I don't think many kernel dev's use macbooks!
<darkxst> berglh, that is not that hard!
<berglh> yeah, i have cloned the ubuntu git repo
<berglh> i think that was the waiting part
<darkxst> kernel takes what 6mins to build
<berglh> i just need to patch the driver files and compile / build the debs
<darkxst> webkit takes about 3 hours!
<berglh> eww
<berglh> i haven't done it before, so learning curve
<berglh> the just provided the diff, and the instructions for applying the patch with the patch tool thing didn't work. i can edit the files by hand
<berglh> they didn't supply instructions, i'm just reading some other ubuntu post on rolling your kernel and applying patches
<darkxst> I thought the kernel team had scripts to handle kernel patches?'
<berglh> there are apt-get packages for it
<berglh> i think the package is actually called "patch"
<jjjasper> what's wrong with t400's?
<jjjasper> assuming thinkpad
<berglh> but the instruction i had didn't work for the diff
<berglh> so i need to figure that bit out
<darkxst> jjjasper, just starting to feel its age
<jjjasper> ssd time :)
<jjjasper> feels like new
<jjjasper> ish
<darkxst> jjjasper, lol, actually have a couple of them in post on the way here soon
<jjjasper> greatly helps
<darkxst> but I do need also something with more current tech, hybrid graphics, hidpi, touchscreen what not, its really hard trying to fix issues with those without any hardware
<jjjasper> guessing so
<jjjasper> disk io = worst offender on older machines
<jjjasper> imho
<Mia> hey all -- what does this setting do http://i.imgur.com/VReiswk.png
<Mia> okay I now realized my compizconfig settings are not working
<Mia> for some reason
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-10
<darkxst> robert_ancell, I can drop the gnome-control-center.real wrapper from g-c-c? its not actually seeded on Ubuntu anyway
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I think so?
<robert_ancell> If it's not seeded it surely isn't in use anymore
<darkxst> I suppose it mainly was part of the transition, and if there are still apps calling "gnome-control-center" from Unity they would already be failing
<robert_ancell> exactly
<robert_ancell> darkxst, how is 16.04 going for you guys?
<darkxst> robert_ancell, Mostly good, its running really well, but beta1 was a nightmare, hopefully final beta is smoother!
<robert_ancell> :/
<robert_ancell> darkxst, is GNOME Software seem like an improvement?
<darkxst> I always tended to avoid USC anyway, but Software certainly fits in with our UI better!
<robert_ancell> nice
<darkxst> its still only showing installed apps though?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, that should be fixed
<robert_ancell> Fixing lots of small issues at the moment
<darkxst> and I do wonder about the whole "restart & install" thing, that will annoy people
<robert_ancell> darkxst, I think we plan on disabling that
<darkxst> and just use update-manager?
<robert_ancell> darkxst, yeah. You can update individual apps from gnome-software but for full updates just use update manager
<darkxst> that what I would have expected, though currently you will get notified by both for updates?
<QuadraQ> Anyone around to help?
<Mia> I just downloaded the lastest ubuntu-gnome and installed it
<Mia> but the gnome version on it seems a bit out of date
<Mia> how can I update it to the latest gnome?
<Mia> (properly)
<darkxst> Mia, what version of ubuntu-gnome?
<darkxst> 16.04 daily has the latest (stable) GNOME
<Mia> oh
<Mia> how can I download 16.04 then?
<Mia> I have ubuntu-gnome 15.10
<Mia> cc darkxst
<darkxst> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<darkxst> its still in Beta atm, but pretty stable
<Mia> okay that's good to hear
<Mia> thank you!
<darkxst> the other option is to install gnome3-staging ppa, but at this point that is likely buggier than 16.04 beta
<Mia> I did install it but it messed up the whole os
<Mia> a lot of missing UI parts
<darkxst> well no it certainly shouldnt be that buggy!
<Mia> hmm
<Mia> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-gnome-15-10-to-launch-to-gnome-3-16-how-to-upgrade-to-gnome-3-18-494377.shtml
<Mia> darkxst, this is what I did on a brand new installation to virtualbox
<Mia> and it has a lot of missing parts
<Mia> I also tried installing gnome myself on ubuntu server
<Mia> but I also couldn't make it
<Mia> it was just black screen when I turned on the machine
<darkxst> virtualbox graphics drivers are crap
<Mia> what should I use
<darkxst> vmware player is the best if you want 3D accelleration
<darkxst> otherwise qemu/kvm work quite well
<jback> Although that might not be the easiest locally
<jback> That said, what does gnome boxes use?
<Mia> I2ve installed 16.04 now, and looks like none of the animations are there any more?
<Mia> should I be configuring something specific to enable UI animations ?
<Mia> everything's so instant, no fade in fade outs
<Mia> nothing
<jback> what virtualization are you using?
<darkxst> jback, boxes uses qemu
<darkxst> via libvirt
<darkxst> which works quite slow, but can be slow since it uses software rendering for the graphics
<darkxst> ^"which works quite well"
<darkxst> Mia, probably its using software rendering, so animations have been disabled
<Mia> darkxst, how can I enable hardware rendering
<Mia> becuae it works in earlier ubuntu-gnomes
<Mia> I just installed 16.04 and it's not there
<darkxst> in virtualbox?
<Mia> yes
<darkxst> what is your host system?
<darkxst> you may need to install vbox guest drivers that match your host vbox, rather than using the included one
<darkxst> and you may also need to enable 3D in the host UI (not sure if its set by default, I gave up on virtualbox years ago)
<Mia> darkxst, my host is a 256gb ram i7 system, quite a beast with 4 gpu's --
<Mia> I enabled 3d accel in vbox settings and increased the mem to max
<darkxst> Mia,  I meant OS/Version
<Mia> I mean I was using the exact settings in 15.10 ubuntu-gnome and it2s working fine --- os is win 8.1
<darkxst> try re-installing the virtualbox guest and see if that will override the included kernel driver
<darkxst> or just try Vmware player
<darkxst> it really is much better (And free for personal use)
<Shawn> hello. anything exciting for Xenial?
<Shawn> I'm going to live boot one in a few minutes, should I go for daily or beta 1?
<johnjohn101> can i ask about 16.04 ubuntu-gnome here?
<Shawn> johnjohn101: just ask
<johnjohn101> what happened to the right mouse click on the desktop of 16.04 LTS?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-11
<Shawn> what happened to your face
<darkxst> Shawn, use the latest daily
<darkxst> ricotz, xorg 1.18 and nvidia 361 (from archives) working ok for you? I keep get boot to a vt
<darkxst> then when I switch back to Xorg all backgrounds are corrupt
<ricotz> darkxst, this combination works fine here
<ricotz> the corrupted background is a fbo bug (of g-s/mutter)
<darkxst> ok, its kinda strange being kicked to a vt, but the session is still running fine apart form bg corruption
<ricotz> oh, I assumed you are talking about two different problems
<ricotz> (switching to tty and back results in a corrupted background in any case)
<ricotz> boot process is fine here
<darkxst> 5mins into a session, I get booted to a text vt
<darkxst> I can then switch back to Xorg but with corrupted backgrounds
<ricotz> maybe triggerd by some energy settings, like a failing suspend
<darkxst> its a desktop, and suspend doesnt work ever so its disabled
<darkxst> (well suspend works, resume doesnt)
<ricotz> did you spot something weird in the logs?
<ricotz> is this with stock ubuntu or with staging?
<ricotz> (I am running "stock" on my nvidia system here)
<darkxst> with staging, and I couldn't find anything in the logs
<ricotz> having updated xorg-server while it got updated could cause trouble too
<ricotz> (I mean while it runs)
<darkxst> well it got updated a few days ago, but i only rebooted today
<ricotz> just noticed there is a server update
<ricotz> I see, there were multiple kernel updates too
<ricotz> I can't say much about optimus setups if you have an integrated intel graphics in parallel too
<darkxst> no, its only the nvidia GPU
<darkxst> anyway I should go to bed
<ricotz> alright, cya
<Shawn> ubuntu gnome has been acting slow since wily. animations are choppy. at first i thought it was my laptop, so I bought a 5th gen i3 laptop and no change
<Shawn> and debian with backported intel drivers is smooth as butter, just like ubuntu gnome was before wily
<Shawn> on xenial and the new laptop , the intel drivers (xserver-xorg-video-intel) is the same as in debian Sid
<Shawn> and that version works smoothly on debian
<Shawn> i wonder if debian is useing some build optimization that ubuntu-gnome doesnt use?
<Shawn> fedora 23, which uses 3.18, was marginally less smooth than debian which uses 3.14. that can be explained as the difference in gnome versions
<Shawn> i  am installing openSuse gnome now to see how it handles
<Shawn> huh,  openSuse using 3.16 works fine too
<Shawn> weird
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-12
<darkxst> Shawn, is 3D accelleration working?
<LinDol> hi all
<darkxst> hi LinDol
<LinDol> darkxst, long time no see Tim :>
<LinDol> on these days, I have been working hard T_T
<LinDol> How about you?
<LinDol> I have read your email on mailling-list. :)
<LinDol> some times..
<darkxst> Still cleaning up bugs in xenial
<darkxst> We are on slack as well now if you you want to join there
<LinDol> oh.. I want to use it, but i need to learn that system :)
<LinDol> by the way, darkxst , do you know why Our wiki page was not able to edit even if i signed-in
<LinDol> ?
<LinDol> I am preparing of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/HowTo/UpgradeGnomeShell page to translate
<darkxst> slack is easy
<darkxst> not sure about wiki, is it all pages, or just ours?
<LinDol> I think It is all
<LinDol> Ubuntu company was changing permisson to edit?
<darkxst> you could ask on #canonical-sysadmin
<LinDol> oh.. okay I will try it
<darkxst> it was locked down due to spam prior to beta1, but its been unlocked since then I am sure
<LinDol> oh...
<lindol> hmmmm
<lindol> It is still not able to edit.. T_T I will try to next weekend again :)
<lindol> hmmmm
<Shawn> darkxst: I made sure to check if xserver-xorg-video-intel was the same version on each system, so far openSuse , Debian, and Fedora all work smoothly and Ubuntu gnome doesn't. They all had the driver installed and all were using similar versions
<Shawn> And I tested on two different laptops
<Shawn> Not sure where to go from here to Barrow it down further
<Shawn> S/Barrow/narrow
<RoundDuckMan> Anybody here to ask?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-03-13
<phunyguy> hello, weird issue in 15.10, some qt/kde apps aren't following the gtk+ theme.  Any ideas?  some work, some don't.  It's odd.
<phunyguy> almost feel like I am missing a theming engine, but not sure which.
<darkxst> phunyguy, qt provides its own fake gtk engine
<darkxst> (or theme)
<phunyguy> darkxst: ok, well fine, but it's not working some of the time.  ☺
<phunyguy> darkxst: they appear to be defaulting to something other than the "GTK+" theme style.   I loaded up quassel, which has the abilityto select the theme the app uses, and moving ittoGTK+ made it work right for quassel only.. and the fusion theme is what it looks to be defaulting to.
<phunyguy> :( "Note: Since version 3.16, GTK+ 3 does not support non-CSS themes, hence previous solutions such as Oxygen-Gtk are no longer viable options."
<phunyguy> I fixed it with export QT_STYLE_OVERRIDE=gtk in .profile
<phunyguy> hmmm.. it's still using a weird icon theme.  Ugh....
<Shawn> Ugh
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-06
<angryjenkins> Just came back to the gnome, kde wasn't doing it for me.
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-07
<ninja85a> hai
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-09
<daddy-o> Hello everyone!
<daddy-o> Using the new 17.04 Daily. Anyone else having an issue where you can't select a picture for your user account?
<daddy-o> Trying an apt-get update and upgrade now.
<jbicha> daddy-o: yes, that's bug 1665602
<ubot5> bug 1665602 in gdk-pixbuf (Ubuntu) "nautilus no thumbnails for .jpg and .png" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665602
<jbicha> ricotz: see bug 1668664 ; webbrowser-app has accepted the change after approval from Ubuntu design
<ubot5> bug 1668664 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Drop "Open a " from .desktop Actions" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1668664
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-03-11
<jbicha> ricotz: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=779915
<ubot5> Gnome bug 779915 in General "Revert "Require Vala 0.35.7"" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<ricotz> jbicha, hmm ?
<jbicha> there's no reason for that vala bump, right?
<ricotz> jbicha, no, there isn't, only avoiding the condition
<jbicha> I mean it might not technically be a Freeze Break according to GNOME's definition
<jbicha> but it's the kind of unnecessary optimization after the Freeze that makes it more difficult for Ubuntu to ship the latest GNOME
<ricotz> it makes no difference since the maybe assigned new-value to "iter" isn't used afterwards
<jbicha> gnome-chess didn't change that much this cycle
<jbicha> https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-chess/log/
<ricotz> jbicha, I agree, still if the project ships the generated c-code it is better to avoid conditionals as done
<ricotz> jbicha, I guess just add this revert-patch to the package
<jbicha> sure, I can do that, but I don't like the precedent sent by this kind of change from a GNOME Release Team member
<ricotz> jbicha, with vala 0.34.6 in ubuntu it would make sense to push some rebuilds if there is no more upstream release is expected
<ricotz> e.g. rygel and zeitgeist
<jbicha> ricotz: ok, I rebuilt rygel and zg
<jbicha> anything else need a rebuild?
<jbicha> and shouldn't you ping Debian about rebuilds since stretch will have 0.34.6 too?
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-03-08
<alex_> Hi...when i try to debug my smtp connection in evolution (CAMEL_DEBUG=smtp evolution  or CAMEL_VERBOSE_DEBUG=1 evolution) i get no output....what i am doing wrong??
#ubuntu-gnome 2018-03-10
<freakyy> /close
